#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  White water rafting (Adventure)

## Jesus Jones

I'm not sure if this is in the right thread location or not?

Anyway, is there a place worth the visit for rafting or other adventure stuff that is not to far from Bangkok.

I have stayed in Nakon Nayok before but i didn't get the chance to do any of the adventure stuff.  Has anyone done the same here or anywhere else?

Cheers.

----------


## madjbs

You can raft in Nakhon Nayok, it is not very difficult but fun if you are not looking for something too extreme. There is also rafting in Prachinburi, which is pretty good and also Phitsanulok which is probably the best out of the above. The best rafting in Thailand is in the North around Chiang Mai and Nan.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Ah, thought this thread was about something else..

Please continue..

----------


## DrAndy

I have done it near Chiang Mai, up at Mae Teng, really nice at this time of year. Later on the water starts to get a bit low

----------


## Jesus Jones

Might venture to Chiang Mai if a few or my mates are up for traveling that far or  might opt for the other if it's a weekend trip.

Cheers.

----------


## DrAndy

I think there is not enough water flow nearer Bangkok, after all, you need white water not slow sludging

so a few hills and pristine jungle is the best

----------


## rangmak

> You can raft in Nakhon Nayok, it is not very difficult but fun if you are not looking for something too extreme. There is also rafting in Prachinburi, which is pretty good and also Phitsanulok which is probably the best out of the above. The best rafting in Thailand is in the North around Chiang Mai and Nan.


Thanks for the info MJ. Have a green

----------

